

Ask HN: When you thank people on site, do you upvote them? - Mz

I am just sort of curious how common this is: Often, when I give some kind of helpful reply to a specific person, they will then reply and sometimes seem genuinely grateful and say nice things to me but almost always they do so without upvoting my helpful comment. So I am wondering how common that is and how other folks feel about it.<p>Thanks.
======
jamesbritt
I tend to upvote helpful comments, especially if it's in response to something
I said or asked.

I like to also post a "Thank you" reply but I seems to recall some push-back
on that because such comments don't (supposedly) add much to the overall
conversation.

I can see the point there but I also think some basic social niceties go a
long way in encouraging helpful participation.

------
gus_massa
It's quite common. Sometimes I answer a question and I "only" get a "thank
you" message without an upvote. Sometimes I had spent 10 minutes to write the
answer or find the relevant link. I really hate this!

But other times a simple comment, written in 30 secconds, gets 10 point.

I try to not worry too much about karma, but I still like the thank-you-
upvote.

~~~
Mz
Eh, I am not worried about karma. More wondering about social dynamics.

Thanks to everyone who has replied.

------
timrosenblatt
Anytime there's something that I like about a comment, I upvote it. It's a
generic "thank you" or "yeah!" bit of karma to me.

Let's see how much _this_ comment gets upvoted ;)

------
edavis
I always upvote people who reply to me. Even if they disagree with something I
wrote.

For me, the upvote work as "I have read your reply and thanks for taking the
time to write it."

Then I'll continue the conversation if there is any more to be said.

------
yen223
I noticed the reverse too: Most of my highest-rated comments here had no
replies whatsoever.

I guess people believe 1 reply = 1 like

